# Outdoor Furniture Protection



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Did your son help?


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Ichiban!


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

I like Watco products.If you liked this product try their danish oil.It goes on evenly creates a nice warm finish compatible with polyurethane top coats.Great product Great review!


----------

